# Interview and Experience Question



## freddyh88 (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

Has anyone here gone through the apprenticeship process in San Diego CA?

I applied last September and took the test around October, I received a letter in the mail stating I passed in November but since then I have not heard anything, is this normal? I called my local and they said they haven't sent out any invitations for interviews yet but it just seems a long time with no feedback, has anyone had the same experience? 

Also, I almost finished a Bachelors in Electrical Engineering before my school got shut down (ITT Tech), and I currently work at a company that sells industrial power products (transformers, power conditioners, surge suppressors, ....) but I don't have any construction experience, do you believe that I should try to get some construction experience before my interview?

I appreciate any insight.

Best regards,
Freddy Hernandez


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It always helps to work in the industry in which you're trying to get a job. I remember my interview for a city bldg inspector position and I was asked "are you doing inspections now" and I said "Yes, right here in this city as a threshold inspector" and guess who they hired? 

The fact that today you work with transformers, power conditioners, surge suppressors, ... is a plus. It sure beats being a ticket taker at the movie theater.


----------



## freddyh88 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks Mike, 

From your experience, is it better to have application experience or hands on experience?
Right now, where I work, I get to look at blueprints from electrical installations and make suggestions on how it can be more efficient or secure. If I leave this job for a construction job I will get hands on experience in the construction field but not in the electrical field.

I understand that when I enter an apprenticeship program it is better for them that I come in as a clean slate so that they can train me properly in electrical theory. So is it better to leave my current job and get hands on experience?


----------

